# Diablo-3 Gästepass



## Tuberkel (21. Juni 2012)

Servus,

hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Gäste-Key für mich? Ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentl. kaufen, aber hier in meiner Nähe stehts nirgends mehr in den Regalen und bestellen wollt ich's mir erstmal eigentl. nicht, mal davon abgesehen würde ich gerne erstmal wissen ob das Spiel eigentl. gut auf meiner Kiste läuft^^
Wenn mir das Spiel zusagt werd ich's mir nach der Klausurenphase dann auch zulegen  Wäre also echt nett^^

lg


----------

